# crappie boats



## bowhunterva (Nov 14, 2007)

does anyone own a bass tracker super guide v-14 or v-16 boat[ or something similiar] for crappie fishing. i was wondering if it is stable enough up front and how is it in the wind..i am interested in it for catfishing and a little bass fishing also...can't afford any fancy boat rigs.. thanks ...


----------

